# Plow Subs Needed PHL Suburbs



## Dooleypyne (Jan 25, 2012)

Large snow removal company in Philadelphia Suburbs looking for plow subs for Tuesday (Tomorrow). A couple of our trucks are out of commission so we are low on plows. Message or Reply if interested.


----------



## johnmay19 (Feb 15, 2010)

Sent a vistor message(couldn't send a PM).


----------



## edmuhlb (Sep 6, 2011)

If you still need someone e-mail me [email protected]


----------

